# Slimvox for Women



## stitch-a-bility (Dec 15, 2008)

Has anyone used this diet supplement? I've try to lose weight without any diet pills and need something to boost me along to get started. Just wondering if anyone has used them and if they had any progress with them. 

Thank YOU in advance!!!!


----------

